# Amplificador de 3W. (Mejor no hay)



## mastropiero (Ene 26, 2011)

Aquí tenemos este pequeño Jabato ...
Con el mínimo de componentes nos entrega una potencia de 3W , con solo 6V.  
Es ideal para aparatos portátiles , incluso walkis ; ya que tiene un dispositivo de encendido/ apagado .
Si alguien sabe de algo mejor...  Que lo diga ahora y no se lo calle para siempre .


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 26, 2011)

En la pagina de National, se indica que la THD es del 10% y una carga minima de 3Ω; ademas el voltaje operativo es de 2V a 5.5V. 

_*Circuito LM4871 de National*_.

Existen otros integrados; pero es mejor moderar la potencia, si piensa usarlo con pilas.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 26, 2011)

Es cierto. Aparte si pretendés sacarle los 3W, las pilas AA no te van a durar mucho que digamos..
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

Está bueno, pero me quedo con el TDA2822. Faaa... Lo que hice sufrir uno de estos... me acuerdo que le había puesto disipador y todo!! 

Lo bueno es que requiere de MUY pocos componentes, por ejemplo que no necesita el capacitor de bootstrap... 

*Este es el esquemático original, sacado del datasheet.*



*Saludos!*


----------

